# Looking for a tackle shop near daytona, need Tsunami Airwave or Tica TC3



## Cloudz (Jun 13, 2011)

I ordered both of these rods from the internet and both came broken and I have no time before my road trip to daytona to get another rod unless I overnight it. Please help.


----------



## Cloudz (Jun 13, 2011)

lamiglas super surf ok also


----------



## glp (Mar 13, 2009)

Cloudz said:


> I ordered both of these rods from the internet and both came broken and I have no time before my road trip to daytona to get another rod unless I overnight it. Please help.


You might try Scott Tripp's shop in NSB, just south of Daytona. He is a great guide and has an excellent shop with fair prices. Check it out here:
http://www.newsmyrnaoutfitters.com/
Good fishing and don't overlook fishing the beaches south and north of you. Good catches of whiting, etc.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Hope its not to late.

Dick's Sporting Goods
International Speedway Square
2500 West International Speedway Blvd.
Daytona Beach, FL 32114 

Or there is a Gander Mountain on I-95 exit 318 St.Augustine.


----------

